# amazon river BBC



## not called Bob (29 Mar 2021)

just caught up on this, wow what a great program and plenty of under water action thanks to the crystal clear waters of a few tributaries. 

id known about the algal reef, but did not realise how clear it could be once the under the halocline


----------



## Wookii (29 Mar 2021)

Is it a new series @not called Bob?

Edit: is it the “Earth’s Great Rivers” series?


----------



## not called Bob (29 Mar 2021)

not sure if its new or not (very rare not to use catch up and stream, so out the loop), but looks like they are doing the worlds great rivers as next is Nile,


----------



## not called Bob (29 Mar 2021)

seems it was shown in 2019 








						BBC Two - Earth's Great Rivers, Series 1, Amazon
					

Revealing the animals, landscapes and people of the greatest river on earth.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------

